# Structured days .....



## Wren (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you still stick rigidly to a daily routine even though you are retired ? 

A friend of mine still sets her alarm and is up by six every morning, (including weekends)...

Personally, unless I have a specific reason, my day depends on the weather, if it's sunny and warm I'm up and out early if not I prefer to take it easy, and love  not having to rush


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2017)

No.

The truth is that I hate structure but I need it.  I always do better when I have a plan, even if I don't follow it!

Along the same lines I often wonder why, after retirement, certain days of the week still have more significance to me than others.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jul 24, 2017)

My mornings are pretty structured. I like that and I guess that puts some structure into other things that fall in to place around that. It's nice to have a reason to get out of bed in the mornings... seriously.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2017)

Wren said:


> Do you still stick rigidly to a daily routine even though you are retired ?
> 
> A friend of mine still sets her alarm and is up by six every morning, (including weekends)...
> 
> Personally, unless I have a specific reason, my day depends on the weather, if it's sunny and warm I'm up and out early if not I prefer to take it easy, and love  not having to rush


The only time that I set my alarm is to go fishin'!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 24, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> No.
> 
> The truth is that I hate structure but I need it.  I always do better when I have a plan, even if I don't follow it!


Me too.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 24, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Me too.



Same for me.  Don't like structure, but do much better with it.  I like being able to sleep in, but happy to get up when I need to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2017)

Nooooo, spent all of my working life setting alarms and having to follow set routines.  Now, on an average day, I get up when I feel like it, but it usually is in the same window of time....same as going to bed.  If I have to get something done, I take care of it, but aside from that I just go with the flow. :sunglass:


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 24, 2017)

No structure.  No alarms unless I have an early appointment.  I get up when I wake up.  No special days or times for specific chores.  I clean, vacuum and dust when it needs to be done, do laundry when the dirty clothes basket is full.   My days are busy and full but with activities of my own choosing.  To me, it's what retirement is all about.  It works for me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2017)

Nope.  Now I'm retired, I have nothing to do and all the time in the world in which to not do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> No.
> 
> The truth is that I hate structure but I need it.  I always do better when I have a plan, even if I don't follow it!
> 
> Along the same lines I often wonder why, after retirement, certain days of the week still have more significance to me than others.



Right on.  I used to be unable to sleep on Sunday nights because I was always thinking of work on Monday.

It's still that way for me.  Monday morning everyone is rushing around trying to recover from the weekend. 

Traffic is the worst on Fridays .  Everyone rushing around trying to get ready for the weekend.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 24, 2017)

I need some structure, if not, nothing would get done.  I feel some accomplishment if I make a list of
things to do and can cross off those I have done.  I don't need an alarm, I have a cat who doesn't let
me sleep in, practically tells me what time to get up and what time to go to bed; talk about a creature
of habit.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2017)

Heck no !   I do  (or not do)  whatever, whenever, or  however I want. 

I've had enough  "structured"  living  during my career. Don't need any more, thank you.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> No.
> 
> The truth is that I hate structure but I need it.  I always do better when I have a plan, even if I don't follow it!
> 
> Along the same lines I often wonder why, after retirement, certain days of the week still have more significance to me than others.



Aunt Bea, I also find that certain days of the week seem to feel different than others.  Mondays, for example; I've hated Mondays mostly all my conscious life and still feel the same way.  It makes no sense, but it's true for me.  I religiously avoid scheduling anything on a Monday, especially in the morning. Fridays still feel different, too.  I thought I was probably the only one with this experience, but I guess I'm not as crazy as I thought.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't set the alarm but usually get up around 8:30 unless I have an appointment. Have lunch with the hubby at 12 noon, dinner at 5 or 5: 30. I go to bed at 10 but read until 2AM, or even later if the book is good. I'm big on lists and in the evening write down what I would like to accomplish the next day. Usually take on to much and at times stress over not being able to get it all done. I'm working on not doing that. I know it's silly. I have the rest of my life to get these things done. Hard to break the list habit.


----------



## Lon (Jul 24, 2017)

I have certain things that I want to accomplish each day but do not set a time to start or  to  complete.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 24, 2017)

I got my fill of structure, when I came out of retirement and took on a full time job again.  

 I got my fill, it was a therapeutic experience, so now I'm back in retirement, and am well adjusted to the strict regimen of....whatever I want/when I want.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jul 25, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> The truth is that I hate structure but I need it.  I always do better when I have a plan, even if I don't follow it!





Katybug said:


> Same for me.  Don't like structure, but do much better with it.  I like being able to sleep in, but happy to get up when I need to.


I've only been retired a bit, but I'm finding this about myself as well.   If I do 'things' when I feel like it, they never get done.
I also learned to keep track of the days, so I do NOT go to the grocery store on weekends, cause I don't have to!!  And I've started a list of places that have certain specials on specific days of the week.


----------



## Faith (Jul 31, 2017)

Unless I plan and have a list of things to do whether I write them down or not, I accomplish little. Somehow feeling I have all day to do something makes me waste time. My sister always said..if you want something done, give it to a busy person as they will find the time to do it and she is right...


----------



## DaveA (Jul 31, 2017)

I think that each of us should have the retirement we desire (aside from health and money limitations).  If a busy structured day with a lot accomplished makes one happy - -that's the way to live.  On the other hand, if one prefers a day reading or dozing in the hammock - -so be it!!  The difficult part is when one partner is the frenetic, busy person and the other is laid back.  

The one type of retiree that I give little attention to is the person who tells me how busy they are - -busier than when I worked, blah, blah, blah, and actually in a tone that is complaining - -poor me.    Anyone finding themselves in this position only has themselves to blame.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 31, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Aunt Bea, I also find that certain days of the week seem to feel different than others.  Mondays, for example; I've hated Mondays mostly all my conscious life and still feel the same way.  It makes no sense, but it's true for me.  I religiously avoid scheduling anything on a Monday, especially in the morning. Fridays still feel different, too.  I thought I was probably the only one with this experience, but I guess I'm not as crazy as I thought.



Exactly the same for me, ladies.


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2017)

On days when I change my routine I always feel out of sorts. I don't have a specific time to start the day but once it is going I do almost everything in a certain order. I don't know if this is some form of ADD or me just getting older by the hour.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

Pete said:


> On days when I change my routine I always feel out of sorts. I don't have a specific time to start the day but once it is going I do almost everything in a certain order. I don't know if this is some form of ADD or me just getting older by the hour.



No, that's not ADD. I do the same thing. Probably most everyone who has worked for a living tends to do that after they retire. I enjoy the fact that I don't feel rushed to get through my routine, but I think I'd feel out of place if I didn't have one.


----------



## Lon (Oct 12, 2017)

I am not at all structured.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2017)

Well I hate routine , always have... it was bad enough that I had to get up at the same time every morning for work,  but I've been retired 4 months now.... and I'm loving not having a structured routine in any way.

I can't lie in...but during the day I do what I please when I please... and I'm loving it.

if its warm and sunny..I go out... if it's dull and rainy I stay in...I watch Tv when I want, I make the beds when I want, I cook dinner when I want..and most of all I do the housework when I want..and no more rushing to get housework done and dinner cooked the minute I walk through the door at night from work, before I can even shower, eat and  sit down for an hour before I have to get to bed early for a 5am alarm......



Loving it....


----------

